# Ok guys I need some help here!!!



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok guys im having some issues. I'm trying to figure out if dropping an sr20 in an automatic 96 240sx is possible and if so is the wiring going to be a B**ch!!! Please help


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes, it's possible. it's just as hard/easy (dependant on your mechanical knowledge, etc.) as a 5spd SR swap. A/T to A/T, same as M/T to M/T. 

wiring is always a bitch.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nismogirlie said:


> *Ok guys im having some issues. I'm trying to figure out if dropping an sr20 in an automatic 96 240sx is possible and if so is the wiring going to be a B**ch!!! Please help *


Good luck finding a rear wheel drive auto SR20DE in the states!


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey Ja'Nielle:

You could look out for the SR20DET RWD..
Search around...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ok guys I need some help here!!!*



James said:


> *Good luck finding a rear wheel drive auto SR20DE in the states! *


what are you talking about? you act like you can find a RWD SR in the states, at all? 

and how in the world do you know she was talking about the N/A RWD SR20DE? because i don't see where she states which SR she wants.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Most of the RWD SR20's will be in manual.... it doesn't matter because the RWD SR20DE or DET was never in any car in the states... that's what I am saying so if she wants to find an auto RWD SR20DE/T it's going to be imported and she'll have to find one with an auto... not a HUGE task but it's going to be harder!


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

esyip said:


> *yes, it's possible. it's just as hard/easy (dependant on your mechanical knowledge, etc.) as a 5spd SR swap. A/T to A/T, same as M/T to M/T.
> 
> wiring is always a bitch. *


The tranny swap will take moderate skill.

The wiring can be sent out to be done by a shop. Most take two weeks for the wiring to be done. That is without backorders.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

she won't need to do a tranny swap if she plans on getting an A/T. even then, A/T to M/T is not that difficult. i had it done on my 240SX when i had it. 

two weeks to do wiring?!?! i'm not sure who you go through, but i've never heard of ANY wiring done in that long of a time. most have been completed within two days, unless they work on it here and there and don't actually invest the time to finish it. usually, the bulk of day one gets everything hooked up, and parts of day two is to clean it all up, fire it, tune it, and test run it. 

and backorders on wiring? motorsets come with wiring.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

esyip said:


> *1. she won't need to do a tranny swap if she plans on getting an A/T. even then, A/T to M/T is not that difficult. i had it done on my 240SX when i had it.
> 
> 2. two weeks to do wiring?!?! i'm not sure who you go through, but i've never heard of ANY wiring done in that long of a time. most have been completed within two days, unless they work on it here and there and don't actually invest the time to finish it. usually, the bulk of day one gets everything hooked up, and parts of day two is to clean it all up, fire it, tune it, and test run it.
> 
> 3. and backorders on wiring? motorsets come with wiring. *


1. Good to see we agree on that one.

2. It is a quick job. I am talking about shipping 3 days out. Job lets be nice and call it a week. Most places around here are backlogged. Then shipping back 3 more days. That would give you a ballpark of two weeks. I can see the time being less if you drop it off in person but I am just trying to prepare a fellow owner for some of the bad news my friends have dealt with.

3. I am talking about repinning the SR to work with a USDM car.

There are shops that claim to do it in three days around here but I have not seen one do it without the car going back in for work. There is always something missing.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

3. ok, that makes a little more sense then. i thought you were talking if a person were to use the JDM SR wiring.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

esyip said:


> *3. ok, that makes a little more sense then. i thought you were talking if a person were to use the JDM SR wiring. *


No problem. 

Silly question, I have brought this up before.

But if you get a front clip can't you just transfer all of the existing Japan spec wiring into an usdm car? I know there is a length problem with the wiring due to the driver’s side being different and I think the location of the computer.


----------

